# M8 Carrying Case



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

I am looking for a hard shell case for carrying my M8. I really don't want to pay $100+ for the Airtronics one. Has anybody found one that will work?
All the cases I find are not deep enough.

Any help would be appreciated.

:wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I found a pistol case at Gander Mountain that should work... my 3PK fits in it so the M8 should fit fine. Most sporting supply stores should have cases like this


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Lowes sells this aluminum case that is lined with foam and has adjustable dividers. One of my drivers uses one for his M8 and it works really well. Best thing is, it's only $25.

Hyperform Racing


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You can find a pelican case for nearly everything. They are hard plastic and dont dent and scratch like a metal case would. They are also waterproof. 

I work for the military and we use them to protect sensitive electronics when they transport stuff for us, if they can hold up to a bunch of 18-19 year old marines they can hold up to anything.

http://www.pelican.com/cases/cases.html


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

If you go into tower hobbies and do a search under case i'm sure you will find what your looking for. This is the case I use for my radios and it holds 2 of them. Good Luck :thumbsup:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJC66&P=ML


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

go to you local sporting goods store / hardware store adn you'll find something really cheap and "hard-cased". gun boxes, tool boxes etc all work well. I personally put mine in a soft shell bag (old skool kinwald type). 

if you have a discount/reseller/bulk electronics store (Fry's, etc...) they have boxes too =)


----------

